# Reducing high spots



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

I am a total amateur at this, but I do try to keep my lawn as nice as I can. I am trying to level out my back lawn. I see threads that discuss filling low spots and using a leveling rake to smooth things out, but my back lawn is already 'higher' than I want. Adding fill will just make it higher, leading to rain water being directed towards the house.

Is there any way to reduce the height of the high spots without totally destroying the existing grass? Perhaps a heavy roller?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I saw on here that someone used a pressure washer and sprayed the high spots. I haven't tried this myself.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

I heavily aerate and rake the plugs off of the high spots, putting them into the low spots in my lawn.

Over a few seasons, removing a lot of plugs from an area without replacing material back into it will slower lower it. It is a slow process, though. Not ideal if you're looking to quickly take down high spots.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

If it's really high I would dig it out, try to keep grass in clean cuts. Remove dirt and place grass back. But that's if you have just a couple small spots. If it's a huge area I'm not really sure without a major overhaul.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are talking about the whole lawn, your best bet would be to do a whole renovation since you have Cool Season grass, or do sections of the lawn if it's too big of an area. You could kill everything off, remove the soil from the high spots and then reseed and go from there.


----------



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> You could kill everything off, remove the soil from the high spots and then reseed and go from there.


I was afraid that might be the answer. I can try the aeration/move plugs idea, but that would probably take decades.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Aerating heavily and rolling is one method but like you said it will take years. Sod cutter is the other option. Someone on here cut their yard out took out some dirt and laid it back down. I Used a sod cutter on mine and reseeded because i didn't like my current grass. You'll also need somewhere to put the extra dirt and a good way to get it there.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Pictures and area sizes matter in these discussions.


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

I've heard of people using a tamper on high spots with good results. Might be worth a try.


----------

